# piano distorsion de sonido



## deivy_nata (Dic 10, 2009)

hola, que tal? 
he visto este proyecto en youtube y me gustaría que alguien me dijera cuales son los componentes, se que tiene un interruptor, un potenciometro y hay un ultimo componente que no se cual es.
espero sus respuesta gracias

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXZ4DlmXt9w&feature=player_embedded


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 11, 2009)

????. Captura la imagen donde aparece el componente por el que preguntas y pintale un circulo o flecha señalandolo claramente y lo posteas de nuevo... Salu2.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 11, 2009)

ahh es un jack 6.3 hembra como este:







saludos


----------



## deivy_nata (Dic 11, 2009)

muchisimas gracias, voy a intentar modificar yo uno mismo y os enseñare como fue


----------

